# Need quick help



## myichad (Sep 6, 2011)

I have had issues with getting a plan together for my first festival. My job has given me grief. I cannot get a refund and not enough time to do individual vinyl. Was hoping to figure out someone that can help with printing transfers for me of simple designs I have.

Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Got a whole list of transfer printers at the top of the forum.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------

